# Current Project - Pumpkin Smoking Pipe



## Rahnefan

Here's another thing that baffles me by not already existing in one market or another.

This is my first go at making any tobacco pipe, but I wanted a JOL one so bad. 
The carving kits are affordable so here goes nothing. It came to me looking like this:









Briar wood is hard, HARD I say. I comically thought I'd be whittling it with a pocket knife. HA. No sir. Mostly rasps and Dremel, so far.

I'm in the carving stage. Once the face is done I need to figure out what to do with the rest of it. Probably something runic on the shank, IDK.


----------



## scareme

Wow! Your talents continue to amaze me.


----------



## Headless

What a lovely piece - nice work!


----------



## debbie5

Please bottle your energy..I need some. Or breed a nice son that one of my girls can marry so we can improve our bloodline. WTH!? I love this already.


----------



## Wildcat

That is very cool.


----------



## Spooky1

That's looking great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's adorable

When I read the thread title, I thought I was going to see a picture of a jack-o-lantern with a pipe in its mouth.


----------



## The Pod

Very nice work and nice detail with the mouth.


----------



## Lunatic

Another great piece Rahnefan! You talented little scamp. I need to buy a new truck soon. Could you whittle me one?


----------



## Rahnefan

LOL thanks everybody. I'll post more pix as it progresses. IF it progresses...


----------



## scareme

This may be be a a stupid question, but if you stain the wood will it effect the flavor of the tabacco, I assume it will be tobacco you will be smoking in there?


----------



## Rahnefan

1. It will definitely be tobacco.
2. No, so long as you don't get any stain in the bowl. I intend to stain it, it's supposed to be stained. Buffed and stuff too, but I don't know whether I'll invest much in doing it like a pro. The kinds of equipment the pros use are not things I can just pick up at the local Ace.


----------



## Nyxy

I showed your skills to my boyfriend and now he's trying to hunt down blanks to make his own. Its adorable.


----------



## niblique71

Just WOW!!


----------



## Rahnefan

Thank you.

Nyxy, please post pix when he is done. I have no experience with this and had such ambitious ideas - vines and celtic stuff around the base and shank - no way can I pull that off. But I would love to see the work of someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Nyxy

He'd be learning as he went along as well. I joked that he could do a ghost pretty easy.
First step is to finding and buying the durn things without him snooping around and finding them before me.


----------



## dave the dead

RoxyBlue said:


> It's adorable
> 
> When I read the thread title, I thought I was going to see a picture of a jack-o-lantern with a pipe in its mouth.


That was my thought too! Classy little project Rahnefan!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Completely amazing! And to think it use to be a block of wood. I bow to your talent, sir.


----------



## Rahnefan

Thank you friends. Well I think the type of stain I need will have to be ordered. Not sure if I wanna do that.....think think think...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have no idea about wood stains, but could you make a wood stain out of vegetables or berries? I know I have used beets and coffee and tea to stain fabric, but not sure how that would do on wood.


----------



## Rahnefan

Actually I think (hope) I found a solution today. The preferred stain for smoking pipes is alcohol-based dye, which comes in a powdered form...or so I have read on a few websites about it...as I said, I never did this before. But (now don't laugh) it turns out that my Berol Prismacolors are alcohol-based dye markers. I see no practical difference between brushing on stain or using a marker. We'll see how it turns out. I think the buffing and polishing may be the real challenge, I don't know how I might go about that yet. Beeswax maybe.


----------



## Rahnefan

Here it is, my next-t0-last project of 2011...
Now if my cold will go away I will smoke it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Excellent!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not sure how i missed this thread, but R, that thing rocks! I enjoy a nice cigar on the front porch summer nights myself, but I'd easily swap bad habits if I had a Pumpkin Smoking Pipe like that!


----------



## Rahnefan

Thanks - I've only had a chance to smoke it once!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Wow, I love this!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rahnefan said:


> Thanks - I've only had a chance to smoke it once!


Better weather is coming, soon enough you'll be sitting on the patio with your feet up and enjoying that awesome pumpkin pipe!

Do you have a link or source for the starter kit?


----------



## Rahnefan

I shopped around a bit and landed here:
http://www.eacarey.com/hobbyblock.html


----------



## Death's Door

That is an awesome pipe ya made there! Beautiful detail and the finishing product rocks!!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rahnefan said:


> I shopped around a bit and landed here:
> http://www.eacarey.com/hobbyblock.html


Thanks for the link R. Was out on the front porch last night enjoying a nice cigar, and I could not help but think of the pumpkin pipe! :jol:


----------



## Rahnefan

It has been smoked only once...hard to get a chance these days.

Just asking here, but if I sold them, would anyone be interested? Hope that isn't a forum no-no...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rahnefan said:


> Just asking here, but if I sold them, would anyone be interested? Hope that isn't a forum no-no...


As long as the actual sale is posted in the Sponsor and Vendor forum, you'll be okay. Soliciting business outside that forum is a no-no


----------



## JustJimAZ

At first I thought I was going to see a jack o lantern smoking a pipe, which would have been of interest to me...
Cool looking pipe though. I hope you get a chance to enjoy it more.


----------

